#ubuntu-co-meeting 2011-04-04
<daerfo> hola?
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2011-04-05
<had3s> Buenos dias
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2011-04-06
<JesusMena> #dev-co
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2012-04-04
<JHOSMAN> entonces meneses no hay reuncion?
<Linaporras> Buenas noches
<JHOSMAN> Lina como q todos se fueron pa manu chao!
<JHOSMAN> -.- no hay nadie
<Linaporras> jajjajaja
<Linaporras> es que yo no sé pero yo me conecto cada vez que el calendar me avisa
<Linaporras> y plop
<Linaporras> nunca aparecen
<Linaporras> :(
<Linaporras> jejejje
<Linaporras> Nos han respondido pa lo del stand del flisol
<Linaporras> ?
<JHOSMAN> si igual yo
<JHOSMAN> si ya tenemos el Stand
<JHOSMAN> amm del form?
<Linaporras> sip
<Linaporras> del form
<Linaporras> el stand si yo lo inscrii y ya ta
<Linaporras> sino la gente porque como hacemos
<Linaporras> '
<JHOSMAN> hay 2 personas
<Linaporras> super y tendran disponibilidad todo el dia?
<JHOSMAN> segun dice hauy q si
<JHOSMAN> hay q hacer spam
<Linaporras> jajja sip
<Linaporras> en cuanto a la celberacion del lanzamiento
<Linaporras> como no respondio nadi de villao
<Linaporras> yo pienso que hacerlo en bta
<Linaporras> y pues tengo un lugar donde vende pizza deli
<Linaporras> jejeje
<JHOSMAN_> naaa
<JHOSMAN_> pizza no =(
<SergioMeneses> lol
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<SergioMeneses> nadie entro a la hora q era
<JHOSMAN_> @LinaPorras ya se inscribio otro =) vamos 3 peronsas este tercero solo tiene disponibilidad en la tarde
<SergioMeneses> y de hecho no llego nadie hasta q uds legaron pero miren la hora :S
<JHOSMAN_> pero ninguno es member =(
<JHOSMAN_> @SergioMeneses a mi se me hace q todos se fueron al concierto ese de #ManuCHao y no llegan aun a casa xP
<Linaporras> jajajjaja
<JHOSMAN_> qudamos para otro dia mejor....
<JHOSMAN_> ya ando cansado
<JHOSMAN_> nadie llego
<Linaporras> pues es que viene pasando eso de que no llega nadie desde hace ratooo
<Linaporras> yo he llegado 930 y nada de nada
<Linaporras> entonces es complejo asi
<JHOSMAN_> ¬¬" pero too bien para aquellos que se fueron de concierto y no invitan....
<Linaporras> conluyo que de este martes en 15 nos vemos fijo aca
<Linaporras> y si no hay ndie oificial
<Linaporras> lideramos eso
<Linaporras> listo
<Linaporras> ahora si me voy a dormir
<Linaporras> porque ya me dio mucho sueñitooo
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN_: lol
<SergioMeneses> bueno JHOSMAN_ y Linaporras q se cuentan?
<SergioMeneses> ando como abrrido
<JHOSMAN_> y eso ome q le pajo?
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN_: nada...
<SergioMeneses> hay en las mismas
<JHOSMAN_> con gripa aun?
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN_: no nada :D
<SergioMeneses> 5/5
<JHOSMAN_> jumm tons?
<Linaporras> jajaja
<Linaporras> anda es perdido
<Linaporras> ahhh mira que necesitamos una persona q este en cucuta
<Linaporras> para que ayude a una persona que viene a dar una conferencia en el flisol bogota
<JHOSMAN_> o.O
<JHOSMAN_> y hay como se hace o q
<SergioMeneses> Linaporras: como asi?
<SergioMeneses> me invitan al flisol bogota?
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<SergioMeneses> pero si yo no soy amiguito de la fcb xD
<Linaporras> jajajjaja
<Linaporras> no sino pa que le des indicaciones al visitante
<SergioMeneses> Linaporras: depende
<SergioMeneses> quien es?
<Linaporras> no mi acuerdo el nombre
<SergioMeneses> Linaporras: hombre o mujer?
<SergioMeneses> pero es de cucuta y va a dar una charla o como es la cosa?
<Linaporras> hombre
<Linaporras> no es para que el sepa donde cge bus pa bta
<Linaporras> hombro
<Linaporras> hombre
<SergioMeneses> Linaporras: entonces no es de cucuta
<SergioMeneses> xD
<JHOSMAN_> Lina =) tendremos intenrte movil de ETB FREE en el flisol jejeje =)
<JHOSMAN_> Un modem para C/U =)
<JHOSMAN_> Eso si les deje claro a los de ETB q tenia q ser Huawei por q si no Frikis morkis!
<JHOSMAN_> bueno nos vemos!
<Linaporras> jajaa
<Linaporras> el conferencista es de venezula
<Linaporras> Lina off tengo sueñitoo
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2012-04-07
<MiguelReng> hi men
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2012-04-08
<santiago> hola
<santiago> me ayudan a actualizar el flash player de firefox porfavor
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2013-04-01
<DIana> Buen día,  Llevo mas de un año usando ubuntu, una de las funciones que más utilizo es empathy, pero al instalar la version 12.10 esta aplicación no funciona de la manera esperada. Al agregar la cuenta de facebook esto se pudo hacer de manera satisfactoria, pero al agregar otras cuentas de gmail por ejemplo resulta el siguiente mensaje: Se produjo un error al cargar la página de autenticación...;por tanto no he podido 
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2013-04-04
<steven9087> hola
<steven9087> ayuda
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2013-04-07
<sebastian_> hola soy nuevo usando el sistema
<sebastian_> hola
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2014-04-01
<Ubuntero|4376> Muy buenos dias
<Ubuntero|4376> veo que aqui nadie responde
<Ubuntero|4376> que tenga un buen dia
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2014-04-03
<SergioMeneses> buenas!
<Guest92101> Buenas noches  :D
<Julian_> Buenas noches
<SergioMeneses> saludos
<julianarmando> creo que la pagina de ubuntu colombia esta caida en este momento, no se si solo me pasa a mi o es asi
<SergioMeneses> si aqui tampoco me da conexion
<linaporras> Guenas noches sus mercedes
<linaporras> que alegría leerlos x aqui
<linaporras> disculpen mis 8 mins de tardanza
<SergioMeneses> http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/http://www.ubuntu-co.com/
<SergioMeneses> esta caido
<julianarmando> genial esa pagina, lo saca de dudas a uno :P toca de una aprovechar y hablar de eso, hacer la implementacion de cloudflare o solucionar ese tema
<SergioMeneses> bueno empecemos, quienes estamos?
<jhosmanNexus> yo
<jhosmanNexus> llegando a casa
<julianarmando> yo y lina
<SergioMeneses> buenos demosle
<julianarmando> hay alguna agenda?
<linaporras> sip
<linaporras> la que tenemos pendiente de hace siglos
<linaporras> agregando un otros
<linaporras> que sería el video de cp
<julianarmando> Link :p
<SergioMeneses> ok
<jhosmanNexus> inicien
<linaporras> ya va
<linaporras> http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-co/758/detail/
<linaporras> será este
<julianarmando> listo, empezamos ? :D
<linaporras> ahí falta la visión
<julianarmando> agregar tambien lo de la re programacion de las reuniones
<linaporras> entonces iniciemos
<linaporras> 1. Caida de sitio web
<linaporras> Jhosman jeje
<jhosmanNexus> next
<jhosmanNexus> miwntraa llego a casa
<linaporras> jajaja mm
<linaporras> mm
<SergioMeneses> 10:21 hagamos lo de nosotros
<linaporras> Uso indebido del logo de Ubuntu
<SergioMeneses> linaporras, lo mismo eso esta asignado a JHOSMAN
<linaporras> Ese es el segundo tema
<linaporras> actualización wiki de proyectos
<linaporras> es de julianarmando
<julianarmando> pues yo comente que los proyectos estaban re desactualizados informacion vieja y muchos enlaces rotos, pero eso fue hace tiempos que lo note jeje ya no recuerdo cuales eran mis propuestas respecto a eso
<SergioMeneses> julianarmando, jejeje
<linaporras> mmm
<linaporras> ya
<linaporras> mmm
<linaporras> 4. Campus Party
<linaporras> Bueno
<julianarmando> y pues eso hace que nadie se vincule a nada porque va uno a ver y no hay mucho que ver xD
<SergioMeneses> bueno yo puedo tomar eso... tengo q hacer el trabajo de Lubuntu para la salida de una reviso eso
<linaporras> y anton que hacemos
<linaporras> uy q nota
<SergioMeneses> julianarmando, ++
<SergioMeneses> hay muchos proyectos que nunca despegaron
<SergioMeneses> y para dentro de 8 dias les presento la propuesta
<julianarmando> Listo
<SergioMeneses> julianarmando, a lo mejor lo molesto antes por si necesito alguna revison rapida
<linaporras> super de una
<linaporras> genial eso
<linaporras> listones
<linaporras> siguiente es Campus Party
<linaporras> ya se firmó el correo
<linaporras> el acuerdo
<julianarmando> listo SergioMeneses cuente conmigo para lo que necesite :D
<julianarmando> quien tiene verdaderos planes de ir este año a campus party asi muy sinceramente¡?
<linaporras> se delegó a Jhon para la rueda de prensa del otro jueves, está pendiente que nos confirmen la aceptaicón
<linaporras> YOOOOO
<linaporras> y lo otro a lo que los quiero invitar: Estamos preparando un video, donde queremos que las comunidades tengan un espacio, es decir, básicamente lo que tendrían que hacer (Si quieren participar) es enviarnos un video (Corto) no tiene que ser nada elaborado, solo ustedes contandonos alguna anecdota positiva de Campus Party, este video será mostrado e
<linaporras> n la rueda de prensa.
<SergioMeneses> pues la verdad yo no voy a ir... ese evento me aburre ya
<SergioMeneses> linaporras, sabe q no se vio muy bien eso de que Jhon hiciera la membresia solo para asistir a eso
<SergioMeneses> o bueno asi lo vi desde la barrera
<linaporras> mmmm
<linaporras> tienes razón en eso
<linaporras> pero lo otro era no enviar a nadie
<linaporras> o enviarlo sin ser miembro oficial
<jhosmanNexus> se me murio la app
<SergioMeneses> linaporras, cuando fue ese evento?
<linaporras> no ha sido
<linaporras> es el 10
<linaporras> de abril
<SergioMeneses> aaaah ok
<linaporras> para el video
<SergioMeneses> linaporras, al menos debe enviarnos un reporte del evento
<linaporras> propongo que grabemos la filosofia de ubuntu
<linaporras> por partes
<linaporras> con un mensajde desde cada ciudad o algo asi
<linaporras> desde el celu
<linaporras> ¿qué otra cosa propone?
<SergioMeneses> a mi me suena
<SergioMeneses> pero para mañana es tarde si se debe presentar el 10
<julianarmando> y quien o quienes lo grabarian?
<SergioMeneses> julianarmando, ++1
<linaporras> ah mmm eso no recuerdo para cuando eso
<linaporras> :o si es para la rueda de prensa
<linaporras> mmm
<SergioMeneses> mmmm
<linaporras> pues seria hacerlo todos un día o de pedacitos
<linaporras> y mandar un saludo
<linaporras> algo así como: un saludo a todos los campuseros desde la ciudad de... , Ubuntu Co presente en CP 2014
<linaporras> algo asi
<julianarmando> y cuando es la fecha maxima de entrega? porque ellos se encargan de parte de la post produccion hasta donde recuerdo
<linaporras> si les parece definamos eso y con eso asignamos esa tarea para que lo hagamos antes de aqui máximo al Lunes
<SergioMeneses> lunes 7
<julianarmando> listo
<SergioMeneses> linaporras, si pero quien lo hace?
<SergioMeneses> quien edita las partes y arma el video?
<jhosmanNexus> Windows Movie Maker y listo xP
<linaporras> sip Lunes 7
<linaporras> ps tenerlo el domigo a las 3pm
<linaporras> para unirlo...
<linaporras> mmmm
<linaporras> ps mmm
<linaporras> no sé
<linaporras> si quieren yo uno las partes pero me las envian solo para unir
<linaporras> que no toque hacer maromas y definamos una resolucion
<SergioMeneses> jhosmanNexus, y sus comentarios ¬¬
<chat9446> namsohj o/
<SergioMeneses> bueno linaporras tenemos entonces q enviar la solicitud del video a la lista para q la gente mande sus cortos
<linaporras> oks pero dfinamos bien el mensaje
<julianarmando> esooooo enviar eso a la lista decir que trin video en 720p no?
<julianarmando> o menos?
<linaporras> pero el mensaje
<linaporras> osea para tener algo unificado
<julianarmando> y que es para la presentacion y segun recuerdo el mensaje era como contando algo chevre una expericncia chevre de campus party
<SergioMeneses> julianarmando, algo como fue su primera experiencia campusera o algo asi
<SergioMeneses> digo
<SergioMeneses> no se uds
<julianarmando> eso, intentar enviar el mensaje directo tambien a las personas que han ganado entrada por medio de nosotros las veces pasadas, que digan como fue perder la virginidad campuspartysera xD
<SergioMeneses> jajajaja
<SergioMeneses> bueno no textualmente pero si esa seria la idea que yo recomiendo
<chat9446> lol
<SergioMeneses> es algo mas productivo
<linaporras> jajajajajjaja
<linaporras> alguien tiene los datos de esas personas?
<SergioMeneses> jhosman creo
<linaporras> Estamos preparando un video, donde queremos que las comunidades tengan un espacio, es decir, básicamente lo que tendrían que hacer (Si quieren participar) es enviarnos un video (Corto) no tiene que ser nada elaborado, solo ustedes contandonos alguna anecdota positiva de Campus Party, este video será mostrado en la rueda de prensa.
<linaporras> SI tiene que ser una experiencia positiva en Campus
<SergioMeneses> que es el q manejo eso
<chat9446> eso esta en el fb de uco
<linaporras> mmmm nu se
<linaporras> :D
<linaporras> mmm pero mmmm en el fb ta bien
<julianarmando> jeje :D yo creo que Jhosman los debe tener, almenos en los correos electrociso de campus, aunque creo que el ultimo año no dijeron quienes eran los ganadores
<linaporras> toca hacer una rebuscada de eso..
<chat9446> en un album de los ganadores de entradas ahi salen loa nombres.
<chat9446> si por ahi deben eatar no se donde pero si
<linaporras> mmm
<linaporras> mm
<linaporras> bueno entonces mensaje a la lista
<linaporras> ya lo envio
<SergioMeneses> mejor a la lista en general
<SergioMeneses> de alli salen muchos
<linaporras> mmm listo algo m;as de Campus?
<SergioMeneses> y esperar que la gente responda
<linaporras> si claro, a la lista general
<julianarmando> definir alguna resolucion para el video? o si no unirlo es un problema xD
<julianarmando> o se hace y a los chikitos se les pone un fondo para agrandarlos?
<linaporras> Detalle mmm hasta el 28 se podía enviar
<SergioMeneses> linaporras, debiste enviar esto por la lista del concilio y discutir esto por alli, me parece algo importante y esta improvisado - imho
<linaporras> je je je
<linaporras> ahí estaba
<linaporras> moachos
<SergioMeneses> lol
<SergioMeneses> xD
<linaporras> Ese correo lo envie
<linaporras> yo he copiado todo lo que me ha llegado
<linaporras> solo que no respoden
<linaporras> mmm bueno eso era pal 28 no nos enredemos con eso entonces...
<linaporras> :s
<linaporras> Algo más de CP
<linaporras> ?
<julianarmando> pero vi que hubo una ampliacion de plazo
<SergioMeneses> julianarmando, si?
<julianarmando> un segundo
<julianarmando> Hace unos días les escribí pidiendoles el Favor de hacer un video en nombre de su comunidad, expresando lo que les gusta de Campus Party, contando alguna anécdota, en que les ha servido el evento.
<julianarmando> Hasta la fecha he recibido muy pocos, y es por eso que quisiera extenderles el plazo hasta el miércoles 2 de Abril.
<julianarmando> el plazo era hasta hoy xDDDDDDDDDDDDD
<SergioMeneses> jajajaja
<SergioMeneses> bueno todo resulto ser cierto :D
<linaporras> :o my God
<julianarmando> entonces pasemos al otro tema jajajaja
<SergioMeneses> muchachos de verdad me preocupa como estamos trabajando - iow
<SergioMeneses> bueno sigamos :D
<julianarmando> como estamos trabajando en que sentido?
<SergioMeneses> julianarmando, andamos muy dispersos, fuera de foco y algunos como con muchas obligaciones que les impiden participar adecuadamente, esperemos que con el nuevo horario mejore eso... porque sino
<julianarmando> sii es cierto :S las reuniones es lo que nos mantiene como activos y hace rato que no logramos una asi medio en forma
<linaporras> uy si que mamera
<linaporras> ala
<chat9446> .....
<linaporras> andresm por ejemplo se durmió..
<linaporras> Siguiente
<linaporras> la visión de Uco
<linaporras> les envié la versión fina
<linaporras> no sé si ya quede para publicación y si empezamos a trabajar en los objetivos o
<linaporras> q otras opiniones tienen o q
<SergioMeneses> julianarmando, pero si estamos activos en el telegram porq no responder la lista de correos ? linaporras chat9446  ?
<chat9446> ninguna.
<chat9446> por q el cel anda a la mano. aunque en mi caso el mail tambirn.
<SergioMeneses> pero si gmail viene instaldo en android xD
<SergioMeneses> bueno son cosas que no entiendo del mundo... volviendo a lo de la vision, si me gustaria que buscaramos la opinion de andresm en esto
<SergioMeneses> no se que digan uds?¿
<julianarmando> sii la vision que habiamos dicho que si ya estaba lista para publicar :p pues eso digo yo jeje
<linaporras> Andr;és ya opinó
<linaporras> y lo hizo en telgram
<SergioMeneses> ah
<SergioMeneses> ok
<linaporras> diciendo que le parecía bien y que el habia hehco la anerio y ahora era uesgtro turno
<SergioMeneses> bueno no era q la hiciera, sino q nos diera un feedback, jeje eso es !=
<linaporras> jajaj ps algo hizo
<linaporras> mmm
<linaporras> mm
<linaporras> ps mmm bueno más opiniones tiene o q hacemos?
<SergioMeneses> yo diria que publicarlo... pero pedirle a mujica un feedback antes
<SergioMeneses> btw ya llego de viaje?
<linaporras> mmm
<linaporras> mm
<linaporras> no se ni idea
<chat9446> NPI
<SergioMeneses> bueno... no se q dicen uds
<SergioMeneses> xD
 * SergioMeneses se le esta descargando la laptop, /o\
<chat9446> me parece bieb lo q dice same
<SergioMeneses> señores me quedo en cualquier momento offline por la bateria, me parece q adelantamos mucho.
 * SergioMeneses se despide de todos los presentes
<chat9446> dns
<chat9446> aprueban cloudflare?
<SergioMeneses> chat9446, yo trabajo con cloudflare y es bastante bueno
<chat9446> igual yo
<SergioMeneses> chat9446, aunq cuando falla es un dolor de cabeza xD
<SergioMeneses> bueno señores me retiro buena noche!
<chat9446> a mi nunca me ha fallafo jejje
<linaporras> +1
<SergioMeneses> envien correo si tienen temas importantes
<linaporras> mm ps si
<SergioMeneses> por favor comunicacion al 100
<julianarmando> listo yo apoyo cloudflare :p
<linaporras> a ver si logramos algún día una buena conexión
<SergioMeneses> buena noche y que descansen
<linaporras> ahi adelantamos, quedaron temas pendientes..
<linaporras> que ruman
<julianarmando> hagale cloudflare nunca va a ser igual o mas malo que el servidor dns que tenemos actualmente xD
<SergioMeneses> linaporras, total
<linaporras> jajajajjajaja
<chat9446> ok
<julianarmando> listo creo que esto es todo amigos xD}
<julianarmando> perdimos mucho tiempo importante con lo del video de campus jajaja
<chat9446> zzzz
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2014-04-05
<SistemFXv2> hola
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2014-04-06
<PENDEJODIDO> oye Carlos puedes ayudarme con algo por favor?
